# Yak 50 Dog Fight



## beaupower32 (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks like a couple of Yak 50's getting it on. Great camera shots. Also in High Def.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 20, 2011)

Cool find! It looks like they are turning on a dime.
Derek


----------



## Sweb (Aug 21, 2011)

Camera plane is constantly on the verge of a stall as much of the footage shows buffeting. He over shot many of his opportunities. Those must have been some crazy, exhausting air battles.


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 30, 2011)

thats some pretty good stuff! they were pulling some decent Gs too. check out the other there vids on the same site. there are some really good flying. damn, wish i was there! thanks for posting.


----------

